# PDF im Acrobat Reader öffnen



## Lemieux (10. Mrz 2007)

Hallo!
Habe jetzt ne ganze Weile schon im Internet gesucht, leider aber nichts gefunden 

Wie öffne ich ein pdf File im Acrobat Reader, nachdem ich in meinem Java Programm auf einen Button geklickt habe?
Ich verwende derzeit Java 1.5.


----------



## me1357 (10. Mrz 2007)

Also mal davon ausgehend, dass du Windows benutzt..

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /c start /b dateiname.pdf");
```


----------



## Lemieux (10. Mrz 2007)

Funktioniert!
Danke!


----------

